# I wish....



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

all the pain would disappear. That this was all over. That i could move my life ahead 5 years. I wish i never existed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

sadwithouthim said:


> all the pain would disappear. That this was all over. That i could move my life ahead 5 years. I wish i never existed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It will get better, I promise. I'm sure we all wish we could fast forward through all the crap. From your avatar, I assume you have a son. I'm sure he's glad you exist.


----------



## jdlash (Jun 18, 2012)

You hang in there sad. Read your Avatar. Keep pushing forward and were here to support you.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I know it's very hard. Don't get down. Think of the things you are blessed with. And think of the many people who do love you. That's what matters in this life. Thinking of the things you don't have will only bring you down.

{{{Hugs}}}


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

It goes up and down.. I had a good week, then a family visit brought me back down.

You will have those, the pain comes and goes. It is the normal part of grieving. 

Divorce grieving is very comparable to a death of a loved one.

The Seven Stages Of Grief For Divorce | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------

